# MMS Messaging now available for the iPhone



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The update is now available in iTunes to enable MMS Messaging on the iPhone. It's about stinking time.

Here is the support article: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3880

iTunes will ask to update the carrier setting on your phone. Click yes.

Only available for the iPhone 3G and 3GS.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

A reboot is also required.... They don't tell you that, but Gizmodo is reporting it, and I needed to reboot also.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

A buddy of mine discovered something today with the new update. And I was able to confirm by testing before and after the update. Probably won't come up very often, but you are now limited to 10 recipients (whether SMS or MMS), whereas there didn't seem to be a restriction before.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to 1999!


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL!!:lol:


Shades228 said:


> Welcome to 1999!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Welcome to 1999!


Agreed. MMS is 1999. I don't even know why they bothered. Email works just fine.


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

johnck78 said:


> A reboot is also required.... They don't tell you that, but Gizmodo is reporting it, and I needed to reboot also.


The text message from AT&T did say a reboot was necessary.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

30cents per MMS both incoming and outgoing if you don't have a plan. I never text but that is insane.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Welcome to 1999!





TBlazer07 said:


> 30cents per MMS both incoming and outgoing if you don't have a plan. I never text but that is insane.


It was my impression that they were included in either the text or data plan... and I have unlimited both... So not too worried about it. But I probably won't use it much anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't "got" the need for text messaging. I like to talk  I also like to write... and the short text-messaging just doesn't do it for me.

I could actually see the benefit, though, of being able to send a multimedia message perhaps... moreso than just text. Still, I doubt I'll ever actually use this feature.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

30cents each (in and out) if you don't have a messaging plan as per the SMS I got today from AT&T. Regular texting is 20cents each way with no plan. Nothing to do with your data plan which you have to have anyway on the iPhone. A "standard" SMS plan also covers MMS but if you have no messaging plan you pay more for MMS.



Greg Alsobrook said:


> It was my impression that they were included in either the text or data plan... and I have unlimited both... So not too worried about it. But I probably won't use it much anyway.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I haven't "got" the need for text messaging. I like to talk  I also like to write... and the short text-messaging just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I could actually see the benefit, though, of being able to send a multimedia message perhaps... moreso than just text. Still, I doubt I'll ever actually use this feature.


That's what I thought, too, a few months ago. We hardly ever texted anyone. But my husband has kids in their 20's & they text alot. My 66-year old mother suddenly started texting. My sister & brother-in-law caught the bug. Now, we text a good bit. It goes in spurts -- sometimes we'll have a flurry of texting & sometimes we'll go a couple of weeks without any at all. But texting is catching on. Businesses are starting to use it. I've Just helped to implement a program where my company texts its customers when their lights are out & when they are restored.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> That's what I thought, too, a few months ago. We hardly ever texted anyone. But my husband has kids in their 20's & they text alot. My 66-year old mother suddenly started texting. My sister & brother-in-law caught the bug. Now, we text a good bit. It goes in spurts -- sometimes we'll have a flurry of texting & sometimes we'll go a couple of weeks without any at all. But texting is catching on. Businesses are starting to use it. I've Just helped to implement a program where my company texts its customers when their lights are out & when they are restored.


Plus, not everyone can send or get email on their cell phones. I text more than I expected, but I get my email on my phone, so I email more than I text....depending on the other person's phone capability. I pay for X# of txt msg, but I have unlimited email.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Plus, not everyone can send or get email on their cell phones. I text more than I expected, but I get my email on my phone, so I email more than I text....depending on the other person's phone capability. I pay for X# of txt msg, but I have unlimited email.


I haven't seen a phone in the last ~10 years that couldn't send an MMS to an email address... and in return you could "email" one back to them. Verizon for example would be [email protected]


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a family plan with unlimited messaging for my wife and 22 year twin daughters. Last month there were 6200 texts listed on my plan. Thank goodness there is a unlimited option!


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Phil T said:


> I have a family plan with unlimited messaging for my wife and 22 year twin daughters. Last month there were 6200 texts listed on my plan. Thank goodness there is a unlimited option!


let me guess, 6000ish were from your daughters, lol


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, more like 6000 from one daughter and 200 from the rest of the family!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I haven't seen a phone in the last ~10 years that couldn't send an MMS to an email address... and in return you could "email" one back to them. Verizon for example would be [email protected]


A lot of people don't know about that option of sending msgs'.
I didn't learn about that option until I had my BB for almost a year ( I have ATT). That is one way to send a text msg, without having it deducted from the plan. There was a limitation as to the length of the msg that the other person could receive, or maybe read, I don't really remember what the issue was.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> Plus, not everyone can send or get email on their cell phones. I text more than I expected, but I get my email on my phone, so I email more than I text....depending on the other person's phone capability. I pay for X# of txt msg, but I have unlimited email.


The iphone has a main tab for gmail.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Zellio said:


> The iphone has a main tab for gmail.


ok.....What does that mean?


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

It means that the iphone has from day 1 been able to send and receive email with pictures and attachments... The gmail is one of the main tabs from the bottom and works with the Iphones safari software. MMS was a big whine over nothing.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I much prefer sending text & pics through the regular texting without having to do it through email. When we first got the iphones, we had to set all that up & for the non-smartphones sometimes it worked & sometimes it didn't. My husband's kids never did get the hang of sending us pics using email so he was always get those stupid links to click. It's nice to have the CHOICE of how to send pics & sometimes I will use MMS & sometimes I will use email.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> I much prefer sending text & pics through the regular texting without having to do it through email. When we first got the iphones, we had to set all that up & for the non-smartphones sometimes it worked & sometimes it didn't. My husband's kids never did get the hang of sending us pics using email so he was always get those stupid links to click. It's nice to have the CHOICE of how to send pics & sometimes I will use MMS & sometimes I will use email.


Except that MMS is limited to 160 letters. I have everything set up and once that's done, any serious emailing/texting is done alot better and faster.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Zellio said:


> Except that MMS is limited to 160 letters. I have everything set up and once that's done, any serious emailing/texting is done alot better and faster.


I'm not usually looking to have a conversation when I send the picture messages so 160 characters is fine. It's really just a matter of preference & for me, I prefer to use MMS in certain situations.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Neat little function provided you have the unlimited plan. My kids love it. I don't use it to much, but it's nice to have if I want to.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Game Fan said:


> Neat little function provided you have the unlimited plan. My kids love it. I don't use it to much, but it's nice to have if I want to.


You don't need the unlimited plan. Any plan has MMS. Even the 200.

It's nice having the option to send pics and video through MMS. I will probably use it from time to time.


----------

